# einzelne Frames speichern



## Corex (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

gibt es ne Möglichkeit unter Image Ready die Frames einer .GIF-Datei einzeln zu speichern

Danke!


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. Februar 2004)

Die Frames einer *.gif-Datei ?

Oder willst du einfach nur ein einzelnes Slice speichern (als *.gif-Datei) ?


----------



## Corex (25. Februar 2004)

nein....nur die Frames. Eine Gif-Animation besteht aus  Frames (einzelne Bilder)
Und die möchte ich als einzelen Bilddateinen speichern.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. Februar 2004)

Nein, das wäre nur über Umwege möglich - ich empfehle Dir für die Aufgabe den Microsoft Gif Animator , soweit mir bekannt, bietet der diese Option an.


----------



## Corex (25. Februar 2004)

Jo danke


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. Februar 2004)

Ah, sorry. Ich war geistig noch bei dem anderen Thema, da ich mir gerade einen ähnlichen Thread durchgelesen habe  

Aber ich werde mich mal umschauen ...

/edit

Tja, damit hat sich das Umschauen erledigt


----------



## Corex (25. Februar 2004)

leider kann der Microsoft Gif Animator dies auch net :-(


----------



## Corex (25. Februar 2004)

UPS....ACDSee kannst....bin erst jetzt hintergekommen wie es geht. 
Aber danke!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. Februar 2004)

Soory, war der Meinung das Windoof Prog konnte das, aber ist wojhl doch schon zu lange her die Erinnerung an Tool...


----------



## Corex (25. Februar 2004)

Macht ja nix. Irren ist Menschlich!


----------

